# New from Chapel Hill Quest Center...



## ArtPhsyc (Oct 16, 2007)

Really glad I found this place.  I'm a student of To-Shin-Do in Chapel Hill.  I am really thankful for my teachers and fellow students there.  I am currently in Boone, NC and always looking for new training partners so I don't get to rusty on technique and also to get some new experiences in.  I look forward to the many more discussions on this site.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 16, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## bydand (Oct 16, 2007)

Woo-Hoo another to-Shin Do practioner!  Welcome to Martial Talk!  Take some time to search the forum, there is a wealth of information here.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 16, 2007)

HI.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, welcome aboard.  There are some great students and Teachers here!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome to MT
hows the weather up in the mountians


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 16, 2007)

hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 17, 2007)

From one North Carolinian to another, welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tntma12 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## ArtPhsyc (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm reception.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 17, 2007)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 18, 2007)

Greetings from the Charleston Combat Academy!! Brad


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

